# Balance certified



## xiphos (Sep 27, 2007)

I was wondering if any one else has been through the Balance Certified fitting program. I was sent the fitting set, and I must say it made a big difference with all of my various putters. 
Go to:
www.balance-certified.com
or 
go to 
www.totalgolfreviews.com
to read how the system works. 

I was really impressed with it. I think that you might want to look into trying it out.


----------



## giants80 (Nov 6, 2007)

I use it in my putter and the feel of it is a huge difference. I cut my three putts down to about 1 or 2 a round.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Just one totally dumb question giants80, how did you ascertain how much weight was needed. Whats the procedure for figuring that out please, assuming I dont have a dealer in my neighborhood.


----------



## giants80 (Nov 6, 2007)

It was basically trial and error, we used the fitting weight rings that goes over the grip to find the weight that I liked, then once I determined what weight I wanted, I had it installed. Again it was more trial and error to find that weight that was smooth for me.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

This really doesn't enlighten me giants80. What is the objective of this balancing system. Is it to counter balance the handle with the putter head? If so what does that do for your putting stroke? I mean if your just adding weight to the club, why not just buy the "heavy putter". They also say you can use this with all your clubs, but its not very clear just what benefit this is adding.


----------

